# Artist would like to hear about your experience



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I am an artist researching the experiences of people undergoing fertility treatment with the aim of creating images that offer an insight into the emotional and physical journey of undergoing IVF treatment.

I am looking for people who live in the North East of England, to talk to about their experience of going through IVF; with the potential of leading onto working together to express the experience photographically. 
The idea is not to document the IVF process step by step but to develop a way of visually communicating the challenges, dilemmas, stress, disappointment and euphoria that people undergo. It is an art project, rather than a journalistic story. 
Having been close to having fertility treatment myself I am inspired to a give a visual voice to a subject that I feel is not commonly talked about publicly. The project is supported by the Arts Council, and is receiving professional guidance on the research ethics process. All information will be treated confidentially.
If you would like to find out more please get in touch: [email protected] There's no obligation to take part if you decide it's not for you.
Look forward to hearing from youSophie


----------

